# Santa Clara CA...need help!



## jlwquilter (May 16, 2007)

Hi. My DH just informed me that he'll be in Santa Clara CA the week of June 4th. For once I could go, as little girl is out of school - she'd have to go too  We can travel over the 2 weekends as well, in fact I'd like to if Santa Clara is a cool place to visit...?

What airport would be best? We are coming from SE FL (PBI is best for us, but FLL is ok too). If I could snag a SW DING, that would be awesome!

He has corporate travel to do his bookings but if I can figure out my travel first (and fast) he can make his fit ours more than likely.

And, well...is there stuff to do in the Santa Clara area? Is it worth taking this trip? Any help would be most appreciate!


----------



## kapish (May 16, 2007)

We live in Santa Clara, CA. It is a cool place - right smack in the middle of "Silicon Valley!!"  Please feel free to email me if you would like any information on our city and surrounding area. San Jose is our adjacent (bigger) city - just a few miles/ minutes away. 

Nearest airport: SJC  (San Jose International)
Tourist attractions near Santa Clara:
Great America theme park, Santa Clara
Winchester Mistery House, San Jose
Tech Museum, San Jose ("The Tech" - Watch one of the new movies on the dome IMAX theater!)

Attractions just a few more miles away
Stanford University; Historic Stanford Theater (15 miles)
San Francisco (50 miles)
Santa Cruz (40 miles)


----------



## Denise L (May 16, 2007)

It's looks like "Gilroy Gardens" will be open during your visit.

http://www.gilroygardens.org/

It's a beautiful family and plant-oriented amusement park for the younger set. I used to take my 2-year-old there, and our now 8 & 5 year old like it. You avoid the teenage crowd there, for the most part.

Also, the Monterey Bay Aquarium is about 1 hour away going south (without traffic).

What kinds of things do you and your daughter like to do?


----------



## jlwquilter (May 16, 2007)

kapish said:


> We live in Santa Clara, CA. It is a cool place - right smack in the middle of "Silicon Valley!!"  Please feel free to email me if you would like any information on our city and surrounding area. San Jose is our adjacent (bigger) city - just a few miles/ minutes away.
> 
> Nearest airport: SJC  (San Jose International)
> Tourist attractions near Santa Clara:
> ...



Thanks! I will PM you once I get close to seeing if this trip will work out. I just checked flights on SW and they are higher than we'd like to go  Seems like FLL to SJC is the option we have.

Does anyone have a feel for the chance of a DING happening? I think I'll post that question in the travel area too  

Oh, what is the Winchester Mystery House about??


----------



## jlwquilter (May 16, 2007)

Denise L said:


> It's looks like "Gilroy Gardens" will be open during your visit.
> 
> http://www.gilroygardens.org/
> 
> ...



The aquarium sounds good! DD really likes amusement parks too but Daddy is the partner of choice on rides (I get motion sick - rats!) but I guess I could try! What are some of the rides?

I read a mention of the Caltrain(??) that supposedly goes from Santa Clara to San Fran - would this be do-able for one days' adventure?

What else do we like to do? Eat ice cream   Other than that, a good play park with climbing, swings, and kids to play with would be fine. DD is 8 this Monday, btw.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 17, 2007)

*TS nearby?*

Are there any timeshares in Santa Clara? DH suggested that if we find one to rent that's about the cost of a hotel, he'd still get reimbursed for the lodging cost.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Are there any timeshares in Santa Clara? DH suggested that if we find one to rent that's about the cost of a hotel, he'd still get reimbursed for the lodging cost.



No, no timeshares in Santa Clara.


----------



## Blues (May 17, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> The aquarium sounds good! DD really likes amusement parks too but Daddy is the partner of choice on rides (I get motion sick - rats!) but I guess I could try! What are some of the rides?
> 
> I read a mention of the Caltrain(??) that supposedly goes from Santa Clara to San Fran - would this be do-able for one days' adventure?
> 
> What else do we like to do? Eat ice cream   Other than that, a good play park with climbing, swings, and kids to play with would be fine. DD is 8 this Monday, btw.



Gilroy Gardens (formerly Bonfante Gardens) is great for the little ones.  Teenagers would be bored to tears, but the young ones love it.  The rides are pretty tame.  I also get motion sickness, but there was very little that I couldn't accompany our 3 yr old granddaughter on.  Perhaps one or two rides that swing in circles; that's about all.  Actually, the only problem was that she insisted on going on the Merry-go-round about a dozen consecutive times!  Had to ride each and every horse.  No kidding!  Merry-go-rounds are fine the first time or two, but if you get motion sickness, just try it for a dozen times in a row!

If you're coming down to Monterey for our most excellent aquarium (not that I'm biased, but here's where I work - http://www.mbari.org ), you also have to bring the younguns to Dennis the Menace Park.  It's a great park for kids, commissioned by Hank Ketchum, who was a local resident.  It's right next to Lake El Estero, where you can rent paddleboats.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2007)

Blues said:


> If you're coming down to Monterey for our most excellent aquarium (not that I'm biased, but here's where I work - http://www.mbari.org ), you also have to bring the younguns to Dennis the Menace Park.  It's a great park for kids, commissioned by Hank Ketchum, who was a local resident.  It's right next to Lake El Estero, where you can rent paddleboats.



I agree.  We *love* the aquarium!  Our kids loved Dennis the Menace park when they were little and we always made a stop there.  I thought I'd heard that it had been somewhat re-done though.  I know one of the play structure that used to give be heartburn as a mom has been gone for quite a few years now.


----------



## guitarlars (May 17, 2007)

*Timeshares in Carmel/Monteray/San Francisco/Wine Country*

Although no timeshares in Santa Clara, there are some in the surrounding area.

No disrespect to my neighbors, but Santa Clara, while a lovely place to live and work, would not be my pick as a vacation hotspot. It is a reasonable location from which to explore the area, however, as it is fairly central to all of Northern California.

Bonfante is great for smaller kids, Great America is a so-so amusement park (not bad, but not up to Disney standards by any stretch) with a smallish water-park incorporated within the park. The Monteray Bay Aquarium is fantastic and a good choice. Also, the San Jose Tech Museum is great for Kids (San Jose and Santa Clara border on each other).

From the area it's an hour or less to San Francisco, and within 3 to 4 hours to the wine country, Yosemite, Lake Tahoe, Carmel, Big Sur, etc., so if willing to drive there is enough to keep you entertained for months. All of these are destinations worthy of spending some time driving to if you love nature.

Lars


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

Check the St. Francis Arms in Sunnyvale. Sunnyvale is adjacent to Santa Clara and it is very easy to get around the area.

My wife and I stayed at the St. Francis Arms for 11 months last year while I was consulting in the area. They are 1 and 2 BR corporate apartments with everything furnished just like a t/s resort. They have a nice pool, assigned covered parking ( free ), is very clean and well maintained, and they offer a free breakfast every morning. They rent by the night, week, and month. They are very well located in a nice area and are a short walking distance to supermarket, restaurants etc. The rent is quite reasonable.

Here is a link to the ST. Francis Arms:

http://www.stfrancisarms.com/


----------



## Rent_Share (May 19, 2007)

I will answer your question if you answer mine



jlwquilter said:


> Oh, what is the Winchester Mystery House about??



http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/

It's a tourist trap in San Jose, where you pay $ (approximately) 20 per head for a guided tour of a "haunted" mansion that was owned by the Winchester estate. The legend is continual construction would keep the evil spirits aay of all of teh people kille by winchester guns so the hosue was continually added on to until the death of the original owner.

I waited in the garden while the rest of the family went on the "tour"




jlwquilter said:


> Does anyone have a feel for the chance of a DING happening? I think I'll post that question in the travel area too



DING ?  - Googled it myself 

http://www.southwest.com/ding/

Thought it was another TUG acronym


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2007)

While San Jose is the closest airport, San Francisco and Oakland are both so close that I wouldn't worry too much which of them I used.  I would select whichever of the three has the best combination of air fare and flight times.

In doing a search for air fares, I would be sure that I used a search engine that included checking all airports with a 50 or 60 mile radius.


----------



## John Cummings (May 19, 2007)

We used to use both SFO and SJC airports. You will usually have a better chance of getting non-stop flights in and out of SFO. I never considered Oakland as it is quite a bit farther and I just do not like the area.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 19, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> We used to use both SFO and SJC airports. You will usually have a better chance of getting non-stop flights in and out of SFO. I never considered Oakland as it is quite a bit farther and I just do not like the area.



When I lived in the Bay area (17 years) I used OAK far more than any other airport.  

John is absolutely correct that your best chance of getting direct flights is via SFO.  But since the OP raised concerns about cost, it's worthwhile to check all three airports.  When I was flying into and out of the Bay Area routinely in the 1980's and 1990's, OAK was often the cheapest of the Bay Area airports.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate all the ideas and sugggestions. I feel very comfortable that DD and I would be able to entertain ourselves while DH is at his meetings for the week.

Yes, cost is an issue and airfare is the hurdle we have to jump. We have a TS vacation planned just 2 weeks after the CA trip and wouldn't you know it, this is also the week where it seems everything is breaking, giving out, etc! Even the AC stopped working yesterday out of the blue (one year old unit!) and we sweated all night. The AC guy is on his way.

I am searching daily for airfare specials and if I get one in the next handful of days, we'll go. Otherwise we stay home. I am looking for flights into all 3 - SFO, OAK, and SJC. If anyone happens to stumble across a deal, PLEASE let me know!

I will check out the St. Francis Arms - that sounds like what we would be looking for! Thanks!

Oooh...I just checked SW and they have a good price now on the trip out! If they'll just offer something better for the return trip, we can go!


----------



## debraxh (May 19, 2007)

We live in San Jose and actually prefer to fly from OAK rather than SFO.  With improvements made to 880 and the road from freeway to airport, it's a breeze and security/checkin lines generally move faster.

So your strategy of getting a flight into any of the three airports is a good one, IMO.  Good luck!


----------



## Icc5 (May 19, 2007)

*From Santa Clara*

I too am from Santa Clara (born and raised there until I was 18) and then moved to San Jose for a few years and the past 20 in Los Altos.  I wouldn't live anywhere else but the South Bay because it is ideal weather and just close enough and far enough from everything I like.  I agree with all the others on what to do and my way of planning things would be day trips about every other day.  Monterey one day and then a day to relax, S.F. another day, then relax, Santa Cruz and the boardwalk another day, Sausalito another day, Winchester Mysterey House along with Santana Row on another day.  Gilroy and Bonfanti Gardens on another day.  Just make sure you plan any trips to go the opposite of the traffic coming or going to work.  Yes, there is plenty to do here but you must have a car and look at it in the big picture.
Bart


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 4, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Check the St. Francis Arms in Sunnyvale. Sunnyvale is adjacent to Santa Clara and it is very easy to get around the area.
> 
> My wife and I stayed at the St. Francis Arms for 11 months last year while I was consulting in the area. They are 1 and 2 BR corporate apartments with everything furnished just like a t/s resort. They have a nice pool, assigned covered parking ( free ), is very clean and well maintained, and they offer a free breakfast every morning. They rent by the night, week, and month. They are very well located in a nice area and are a short walking distance to supermarket, restaurants etc. The rent is quite reasonable.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to thank you for the St. Francis Arms recommendation. I was unable to travel with my husband after all but he did decide to book with St. Francis Arms instead of the recommended hotels. And he is really happy that he did! For slightly less than what the hotel rate was, he's got the full kitchen (for his Diet Coke addiction and leftovers from the big restaurant meals), a place to spread out and work instead of balancing on a bed, etc. He went into San Fran yesterday and brought back a crab sandwich, which he was then able to eat later on in comfort - and not have to worry about food posioning as he was able to keep it in the fridge.

So...thanks again for the great recommendation!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 5, 2007)

It's funny we just drove by that apt this weekend and I was thinking about you. Tell your husband that within walking distance and on the same side of the street, there is a relatively new Authenic Mexican Restaurant called Cabritos Mexican Grill. Great drinks, and even better food. I had the fish fillet plate veracruze (spl) style, and one of my sons had carnita plate. Both were excellent. My husband's food was very good as well. Friday and Sat. night have Mariachi band playing there. Should be a fun place to be.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 5, 2007)

LisaH said:


> It's funny we just drove by that apt this weekend and I was thinking about you. Tell your husband that within walking distance and on the same side of the street, there is a relatively new Authenic Mexican Restaurant called Cabritos Mexican Grill. Great drinks, and even better food. I had the fish fillet plate veracruze (spl) style, and one of my sons had carnita plate. Both were excellent. My husband's food was very good as well. Friday and Sat. night have Mariachi band playing there. Should be a fun place to be.



And here I was coming on to ask for restaurant recommendations for him! I literally just called him and gave him the Mexican info - he's going to head over there (after he finds out which direction to walk in!) in a few minutes for dinner. Thanks!

He's looking for an Italian and/or seafood recommendation...anyone got one for him??


----------

